# Mac OS 9 avec point d'interrogation centré



## gjla (18 Mai 2006)

-Bonjour,
-Je suis sur un G4 qui ne tourne que mac OS 9.
-Depuis quelques jours, lorsque je l'allume, il y a un dossier qui apparaît au démarrge, au centre de l'écran avec alternativement le carré Mac à 2 têtes et un point d'interrogation.
-J'ai fait un démarrage avec ctl, cde P et R, et j'ai attendu 7 sonneries pour réintialiser les mémoires.
-Rien n'y fait.
-J'ai essayé de démarrer sur le CD d'installation Tiger pour faire une installation nouvelle, mais l'ordinateur refuse de démarrer sur le CD (appuie sur C au démarrage).
-Il est à noter que quelquefois, au bout de 5 à 10 min, l'ordinateur fini par démarrer, mais c'est tellement aléatoire, qu'il et inexploitable. 
-Faut-il en conclure qu'il y un pb sur la carte et qu'il faut la changer, ou quelqu'un aurait-il une meilleure solution ?
-Merci par avance pour votre aide.
-Cordialement,


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2006)

Une petite recherche&#8230;


----------



## gjla (19 Mai 2006)

-Bonjour,

-Merci pour les raccourcis que j'ai été incapable de trouver.
-Juste une petite question : comment expliquer que l'ordinateur ne puisse pas démarrer à partir du CD-ROM, en appuyant sur la touche "C" ?
-Merci pour votre aide,
-Cordialement,


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2006)

Expliquer, je ne peux pas, mais (piètre consolation, je sais), j'ai ici deux Mac dans le même cas, deux PowerBook G3 qui ne prennent pas cette combinaison clavier/démarrage.

La solution alternative, pour réinstaller ton Mac, est de le démarrer en mode "Target" (touche T maintenue enfoncée au démarrage), après l'avoir relié à un autre Mac via un cordon Firewire. Il se comportera alors comme un simple disque dur externe auquel tu pourras accéder depuis l'autre Mac aux fins de réparation.


----------



## gjla (19 Mai 2006)

-Bonjour,
-Merci pour votre solution que je vais essayer et qui me semble bonne.
-Cordialement,


----------

